# First TT



## ohjohn (Jun 29, 2011)

Cannot believe it each time i look outside, an amazing Brilliant Red /Cream Int. 190 Feb 06. TT. (I know its not better than sex). Owned for one week now and the only fault seems to be that the "Unlock Backrest" lever mech. seems to have a will of its own! Sometimes you can release and sometimes not. Can anyone help? One other thing, how to change Pollen Filter? Thanks .


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

For events, discounts and other benefits including a fantastic quarterly magazine, have a look at joining
the TT Owners Club

Click on below link to view the site

http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Ohjohn, welcome to the forum


----------



## NEL (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi and welcome from another newbie


----------



## ohjohn (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you for your welcome.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi John, Pollen filter lives on the passenger side, under the black plastic piece below the wipers. Remove rubber sealing strip & you can lift the black plastic piece for access. Plastic can get brittle & crack so go easy.
Hoggy.


----------



## ohjohn (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks Hoggy , found filter Sunday . Not the best design access lid !


----------



## tt_turbo225 (Jun 20, 2009)

Welcome from another new user


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi


----------



## ohjohn (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi all,
Sorry to have been absent for so long. I find myself in the very sad situation of having to part with my loved one (thats the TT not the wife). 
As it is one of the last ones to be built ie Feb 2006 and had everything thrown at it with the uprated 140kW engine, I am in a quandary as to where best to advertise it for sale.
Could anyone help ? 
Much obliged


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

ohjohn said:


> Hi all,
> Sorry to have been absent for so long. I find myself in the very sad situation of having to part with my loved one (thats the TT not the wife).
> As it is one of the last ones to be built ie Feb 2006 and had everything thrown at it with the uprated 140kW engine, I am in a quandary as to where best to advertise it for sale.
> Could anyone help ?
> Much obliged


Hi, Try the TTF Market Place & add a price.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ohjohn said:


> Hi all,
> Sorry to have been absent for so long. I find myself in the very sad situation of having to part with my loved one (thats the TT not the wife).
> As it is one of the last ones to be built ie Feb 2006 and had everything thrown at it with the uprated 140kW engine, I am in a quandary as to where best to advertise it for sale.
> Could anyone help ?
> Much obliged


Most people on the forum already have a TT I'd try autotrader etc


----------

